# Some more knives



## abm1086 (Apr 21, 2021)

Hi everyone, I would like to share my last few knives that was something new for me , and new I mean S grind 

The first one that I finished how I planed on sketch and nothing gone wrong
























and a short video :Nakiri 180mm/1095 steel/ s-grind

nakiri
steel 1095 
Handle is made from black ebony wood and nickel silver spacer. 
Thickness at the spine: 2 mm 
Height: 53mm
Blade length: 180mm
Overall Length: 300mm
Weight : 117 gr

like this kind of grind more than convex , because have food release and can make behind the edge thin as possible

please let me know what you think

cheers
Andrei


----------



## abm1086 (Apr 22, 2021)

Santoku RWL 34 steel 
Handle is made from black paperstone and nickel silver pins.
The blade is hardened to 61,99HRC 
Thickness at the spine: 2,3 mm 
Height: 49 mm
Blade length: 170mm 
Overall Length: 300mm
Weight : 144 gr
















Short video 








Santoku 170mm/RWL 34/s-grind


Handmade santoku from stainless powder steel RWL 34 , it have s-grind for good food release and very thin blade for better cut. Handle is made from black pap...




youtube.com


----------



## abm1086 (May 17, 2021)

Hankotsu 150 mm , made it out of small piece of 1095 steel that don’t wanted to waste
Handle made from black ebony and stabilized maple 
I like very much how it turned out


----------



## camperman (May 24, 2021)

abm1086 said:


> Hi everyone, I would like to share my last few knives that was something new for me , and new I mean S grind
> 
> The first one that I finished how I planed on sketch and nothing gone wrong
> 
> ...


It's a real beauty mate.


----------



## abm1086 (May 25, 2021)

Thank you


----------



## DarKHarlequiN (May 25, 2021)

Lovely craftsmanship...thats quite some ‘S’ grind you have there.


----------



## abm1086 (May 25, 2021)

DarKHarlequiN said:


> Lovely craftsmanship...thats quite some ‘S’ grind you have there.


Thank you


----------



## Jovidah (May 25, 2021)

Damn that hankotsu looks really really nice and elegant. Is that a slight rearward curve on the spine or is that just my imagination?
Give it a few more centimeters and a thin tip and you'd probably have my dreamknife for disassembling meat.


----------



## abm1086 (May 25, 2021)

Jovidah said:


> Damn that hankotsu looks really really nice and elegant. Is that a slight rearward curve on the spine or is that just my imagination?
> Give it a few more centimeters and a thin tip and you'd probably have my dreamknife for disassembling meat.


Thank you very much 
Yes the spine and the handle is one light curved line , like this very much on boning knifes 
Few centimeters longer maybe , but thinner ?, don’t wanted to make it flexible .
I going from my working misono hankotsu, that is much thicker and like to use it for many tasks.


----------



## Jovidah (May 25, 2021)

A really thin tip is what I love to get below silverskin and such. Half the time I do such jobs with a fillet knife just for the tip and profile, even though I hate the flex. Hence I said only a thin tip; I agree that I'd rather have rigidty on the rest of the knife.  Might be just my weirdness, just like me preferring slightly longer than the usual 15cm stuff. It's probably because I do a lot more trimming than actual boning.
But yeah that gentle light curve, combined with the flush handle looks really really sweet. It's elegant enough it can function both as a boning knife and a letter opener. Guess you could call it the animal opener.


----------



## LostHighway (May 25, 2021)

A very elegant design, faintly suggests the curve of a tachi.


----------



## abm1086 (May 25, 2021)

LostHighway said:


> A very elegant design, faintly suggests the curve of a tachi.


Thank you


----------



## branwell (May 25, 2021)

abm1086 said:


> I like very much how it turned out


I can see why. That is seriously nice.


----------



## matchplay18 (May 25, 2021)

WOW those knife really have a presence


----------



## abm1086 (May 25, 2021)

branwell said:


> I can see why. That is seriously nice.


Thanks


----------



## abm1086 (May 25, 2021)

matchplay18 said:


> WOW those knife really have a presence


Thank you


----------

